

John McAfee arrested in Belize in drugs and weapons bust - diggan
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2139658/McAfee.html

======
jnazario
this is his may 2012 bust, it's not current in that regard. he's now wanted
for murder, evidently.

worth reading:

[http://gizmodo.com/5958877/secrets-schemes-and-lots-of-
guns-...](http://gizmodo.com/5958877/secrets-schemes-and-lots-of-guns-inside-
john-mcafees-heart-of-darkness)

